# [TIA] Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Bildbausteine in TIA 13



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
wer kann mir über Erfahrungen mit den Bildbausteinen in TIA V13 berichten.

In WinCCflexibel habe ich die immer als etwas kippelig in Erinnerung und habe
nach einigen Versuchen, wo ich auf die Schnauze gefallen bin, nicht mehr genutzt.

Gruß RN


----------



## piksieben (4 Oktober 2014)

Hallo rostiger Nadel,

viel kann ich nicht sagen, da ich „immer noch“ mit TIA V11 arbeite.

Ich finde es aber auch in V11 eine Katastrophe und habe mir hier und einen abgebrochen eine vernünftige Darstellung hinzubekommen.

Nun soll ich demnächst eine größere Filtersteuerung mit Visu auf einem  HMI programmieren und suche hierzu eine alternative.

Lohnt sich ein Update auf V13 oder soll man in ein Programm investieren zum erstellen von Bilddateien und die erzeugten Bilddateien über TIA in das HMI hochladen.

Wäre schön auch mal zu erfahren mit welchen Programmen Ihr arbeitet?


Gruß piksieben


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2014)

V11 ist ja auch noch Beta, Beta, Beta Statdium, davon würde ich mal verabschieden.

Bei V13 bleiben von den drei Beta, eins stehen


----------



## Paule (4 Oktober 2014)

Ich habe ein Projekt von WinCC-Flexibel inklusiv Bildbaustein in TIA migriert und der Bildbaustein funktioniert in TIA wie bei Flexibel tadellos.
Einen neuen Bildbaustein habe ich allerdings in TIA noch nicht geschrieben.
TIA verhält sich bei der Bearbeitung auf jeden Fall anders, denn wenn man den Bildbaustein ändern will wird sofort eine Kopie erzeugt, so dass das Original auf jeden Fall erhalten bleibt. Das kann schon sehr sinnvoll sein.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Oktober 2014)

Ich hab von Bildbausteinen wenig Ahnung. Was was mir bei TIA gefällt ist die Suchen und Ersetzen-Funktion bei Gruppierungen. Das war bei WinCCflex nicht so dolle..... bzw. ich hab ich es wahrscheinlich nicht entdeckt


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Oktober 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hab von Bildbausteinen wenig Ahnung. Was was mir bei TIA gefällt ist die Suchen und Ersetzen-Funktion bei Gruppierungen. Das war bei WinCCflex nicht so dolle..... bzw. ich hab ich es wahrscheinlich nicht entdeckt



Klick mit rechter Maustaste, im Kontextmenü "Umverdrahten".


----------



## Ralle (4 Oktober 2014)

Bildbaustein weiternutzen aus einem migrierten Projekt funktionierte sehr gut. Das neu Erstellen ist bei mir irgendwie gescheitert, weil ich es nicht hinbekam eine Struct in WinCC TIA V13 (nur HMI) so zu gestalten, dass ich sie mit meiner Struct aus Step7 (über Proxy) zusammenbekam. Lag evtl. daran, dass ich in Step7 in der Struct noch eine Stuct integriert hatte, das ist mit WnCCFlex V13 nicht nachzubauen. Ich wollte diese Struct dann für den Bildbaustein einsetzen. Auch ist die Verdrahtung der einzelnen Eigenschaften sehr auswendig und unübersichtlich, eher wollte ich das über die Strict lösen.
Zugegeben, hatte ich dann auch nicht mehr genug Zeit, man kann da Tage verplempern, das ist ein Punkt, den Siemens ganz sicher noch einmal aufräumen muß, aber da gibt es ja so viele....


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2014)

Ich nutze unter Flex. und auch unter TIA Bildbausteine intensiv.
Das Ganze funktioniert recht problemlos.
Im schlimmsten Fall muss man halt mal einen Bildbaustein in einem Bild löschen und neu aus der Bibliothek rüberziehen.


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Rostiger Nagel,

Bist jetzt hab ich beste Erfahrungen mit die Bildbausteinen in V13.

Das Mann ein UDT als Anbindung anlegen kann ist auch toll.
Jetz kann ich (Wenn ich das so im UDT anlege) mir mit 1 Variable der Bildbaustein Anbinden.
z.b.
Der Instanz einer Antrieb ist in DB12 ist mein Adresse im HMI DB12.dbx0.0 und habt es ganze angebunden.

Typen bearbeiten, Duplizieren, Freigeben ->einwandfrei.
Mann muss nur nicht vergessen nach bedarf der haken am Instanzen aktualisieren zu setzen oder weg zu nehmen.

Im Bildbaustein ist alles mögliche drinnen. 
Von einfache anzeige bis aufwendige Gestaltungen.

 Kanns nur weiterempfehlen.

Bram


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Oktober 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich nutze unter Flex. und auch unter TIA Bildbausteine intensiv.
> Das Ganze funktioniert recht problemlos.
> Im schlimmsten Fall muss man halt mal einen Bildbaustein in einem Bild löschen und neu aus der Bibliothek rüberziehen.



Das hört sich für mich aber danach an, dass die Probleme mit den Bildbausteinen auch im TIA noch da sind. Oder warum musst du dann ab zu etwas löschen und neu reinziehen?

Genau diese Phänomen gabs schon bei Flex2005, ab und zu hats funktioniert, dann mal nicht. Als Workaround musste mann dann alle Bildobjekte markieren und um einen Pixel verschieben damit die Bildbausteine wieder funktionieren. Genau aus dem Grunde habe ich und wahrscheinlich auch rn sich von dem Krams verabschiedet. Man musste sonst nach jeder kleinen Änderung einen kompletten Datenpunkttest machen um zu prüfen ob auch alles funktioniert.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2014)

@Thomas

Ich hab einige Projekte bei denen bis zu knapp 400 Bildbausteine-Aufrufe verwendet sind.
Bildbausteine sind es ca. 10-30 verschiedene.
Bei der Projektierung kommt es mit WinCC flex. vielleicht 1-2mal vor, dass ich einen Baustein aus einem Bild löschen muß.
Wenn es Fehler gibt, dann werden diese beim Übersetzen gemeldet. Das ein Element "spinnt" obwohl das Projekt fehlerfrei übersetzt wurde, habe ich dieses Jahr einmal gehabt.
Und da war es ein simpler Button.
Also ich kann mich nicht über die Stabilität von WinCC flex. 2008 oder V13 beschweren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2014)

Das wird wohl mein Problem gewesen sein, es war im 2005 Zeitalter, dann wurde mir das
zu unsicher, da die Maschinen auch in den Export gingen. Da braucht man etwas verlässliches,
da hat Siemens ja leider Probleme oder anders man kann sich darauf verlassen, das man auf 
die Schnautze fällt.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das wird wohl mein Problem gewesen sein, es war im 2005 Zeitalter, dann wurde mir das
> zu unsicher, da die Maschinen auch in den Export gingen. Da braucht man etwas verlässliches,
> da hat Siemens ja leider Probleme.



Naja bei 2005 waren nicht nur die Bildbausteine ein Glücksspiel.
Die Skripte haben mir auch viel Freude bereitet


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Oktober 2014)

Wenn man die Probleme beim Übersetzen gemeldet bekommt wäre es ja noch Ok. Ärgerlich sind die Phänomene die erst in der Runtime auftreten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja bei 2005 waren nicht nur die Bildbausteine ein Glücksspiel.
> Die Skripte haben mir auch viel Freude bereitet



Das ist ja das Problem, ich möchte mich auf Funktionen verlassen können,
selbst TIA 13 hat ja noch so seine Macken, siehe Rezepturverwaltung. 
Wenn ich wegen so einen versteckten Fehler nach Portugal oder Russland 
Muss, kommt ja nicht der Siemens Vertriebler und bezahlt die Kosten, das
sollte den Entwicklern mal klar sein. 

Wenn etwas unsicher ist dürfen Sie es nicht freigeben, wenn ein Fehler 
gemeldet wurde das es nicht ewig dauern bis dieser beseitigt wird, 
gebenfalls muss man die User warnen und die Funktion sperren. 
Nichts von den macht Siemens.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Oktober 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem, ich möchte mich auf Funktionen verlassen können,
> selbst TIA 13 hat ja noch so seine Macken, siehe Rezepturverwaltung.
> Wenn ich wegen so einen versteckten Fehler nach Portugal oder Russland
> Muss, kommt ja nicht der Siemens Vertriebler und bezahlt die Kosten, das
> ...



Also bei WinCC flex. 2005 hab ich noch wirklich jedes einzelne Bild nach einer Änderung durchgetestet.
Beim aktuellen WinCC flex. und auch TIA verzichte ich darauf. Was ich mir aber in der Zwischenzeit generell angewöhnt habe ist,
dass ich die einzelne Elemente selber den Ebenen plaziere. Macht das Entwickeln leichter und ich hab nie mehr irgendwelche Effekte bei Animation Sichtbarkeit gehabt.

Bei den Rezepturen geht es mir wie so wie dir bei den Bildbausteinen.
Ich hab jahrelang einen Bogen herum gemacht.
Hab sie erst mit TIA mal wieder ausprobiert.
Was gibt es da für Probleme ?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Oktober 2014)

Bei den Rezepten, siehe hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/72050-tia-v13-tp700-frage-zur-rezepturanzeige.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/714...w-tabelle-abschalten-der-rezepturanzeige.html

Fernwartung ist auch ein wichtiges Thema: 

http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/73147-onlineperformance-tia-13-bei-fernwartung.html

Bei dir ist es ja so das deine Maschinen, für dich immer schön erreichbar im Werk stehen.
Ein Maschinenbauer, kann sehr schnell Probleme bekommen wenn das Werkzeug nicht sauber
funktioniert. Warum funktionieret so etwas wie die Rezepturverwaltung nicht sauber, warum wird
da nicht nachgebessert? Eine Rezepturverwaltung ist eines der Elemtarsten in einer HMI, das hat 
einfach zu funktionieren, ohne wenn und aber!

Selbst bei flex in der Version 2008 haben Sie dieses nicht im Griff:
http://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/34622-rezepte-winccflex-komisches-verhalten-der-rezepturverwaltung.html

Deshalb versuche ich ja hier schon herauszufinden worauf ich mich einlasse.


----------



## faust (6 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mich mit Bildbausteinen bis jetzt nicht im allerkleinsten Detail befasst, ABER...

Wie wird denn das Thema 'Sprachumschaltung' (genauer: Projekttexte innerhalb von Bildbausteinen) gehandhabt? Bis dato war es meines Wissens leider so, dass ein Projekttext-Export die Texte der Bildbausteine immer schön NICHT berücksichtigt hat. Ist dies nach wie vor der Fall bzw. grundsätzlich so und nicht auf einen falschen Umgang mit der Exportfunktion meinerseits zurückzuführen?

Gruß, Fred


----------



## de vliegende hollander (6 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Fred,

Die texten sind so wie ich eben im Editor Bereich geprüft hab berücksichtigt.

kann es Runtime verhalten leider nicht jetzt testen.

Bram


----------



## miasma (7 Oktober 2014)

Ich nutze die BB seit TIA V12 auf Comfort Panels.
Die funktionieren einwandfrei. Ich habe eine komplette Bibliothek an Faceplates erstellt die tadellos funktioniert. Ich bin im allgemeinen ein großer Freund von BB und nutze sie auch für Vorgänge die nur einen Aufruf pro Projekt haben wie z.B. Rezepteingaben und Rezeptverwaltungen.

Ich konnte nur ein einziges seltsames verhalten beobachten. Bei Mehrsprachigen Bildbausteinen kam es sporadisch dazu das bei Änderung von Texten innerhalb eines Bausteines in der Runtime diese falsch Formatiert wurden und einige Zeichen falsch dargestellt wurden. Diese Problem konnte aber immer durch die Aktion Projekt vollständig übersetzen gelöst werden. 

Ich habe die Faceplates so erstellt wie unter WCF2008 sprich. Strukturvariable anlegen um innerhalb des BB auf der Struktur zu adressieren. Dies hat den Vorteil das man am BB Aufruf nur einen Parameter beschalten muss. 
Leider muss man die Struktur aber immer wieder neu anpassen wenn sich der Instanzdatenbaustein auf der Steuerung geändert hat. Deshalb arbeite ich aktuell an einer Version an der ich alle Parameter einzeln auf die Schnittstelle des BB lege damit ich die symbolische Adressierung der neuen Steuerungen nutzen kann und nicht bei jeder Änderung an der Instanz das Panel nachbearbeiten muss.


----------



## Ralle (8 Oktober 2014)

miasma schrieb:


> Ich habe die Faceplates so erstellt wie unter WCF2008 sprich. Strukturvariable anlegen um innerhalb des BB auf der Struktur zu adressieren. Dies hat den Vorteil das man am BB Aufruf nur einen Parameter beschalten muss.
> Leider muss man die Struktur aber immer wieder neu anpassen wenn sich der Instanzdatenbaustein auf der Steuerung geändert hat. Deshalb arbeite ich aktuell an einer Version an der ich alle Parameter einzeln auf die Schnittstelle des BB lege damit ich die symbolische Adressierung der neuen Steuerungen nutzen kann und nicht bei jeder Änderung an der Instanz das Panel nachbearbeiten muss.



Geht das auch, wenn in der SPS in der Struktur nochmals Strukturen enthalten sind, wie legt man dann die Struktur in der HMI an?


----------



## miasma (8 Oktober 2014)

Nein innerhalb einer Struktur können nur elementare Datentypen genutzt werden. Trotzdem kannst Du aber in einer Strukturvariablen einen DB abbilden der aus mehreren Strukturen besteht, Du musst halt jedes Element einzeln angeben.
Ich würde es aber nicht machen. Ich würde jede Struktur einzeln als Strukturvariable anlegen und in kauf nehmen das ein BB an der Schnittstelle mehrere Parameter hat. 
Das hat den Vorteil das es auf Steuerung und HMI immer zusammengehörende Strukturen gibt und bringt einen enormen Vorteil bei der Übersicht, eine Struktur auf der SPS gibt es auch im HMI.
Diese Aussage gilt aber nur für WCF2008.

Im Bereich von TIA V13 würde ich das so nicht mehr machen. Da würde ich wie gesagt immer symbolisch adressieren (DB mit optimierten Zugriff) und an der Schnittstelle des Bildbausteines dann für jeden verwendeten elementaren Datentyp einen Parameter haben. Diesen BB brauch ich dann nur einmal beschalten und kann ihn dann immer wieder kopieren und mit der Funktion "Obejektreferenz ändern" mit einem neuen DB verschalten.

In Verbindung mit dem Symbolischen Slicing was definitiv mit dem nächsten Update von TIA V13 kommen wird scheint mir das der beste weg zu sein wenn man auf 1500er Steuerung arbeiten will.

Ich relativiere das gleich nochmal. Das ist die beste Methode wenn man nur noch TIA macht, nur noch 1500er Steuerungen einsetzt, nur noch symbolisch adressiert und man sich das Ziel gesetzt hat modular und objektorientiert zu programmieren.


----------



## Ingmar64 (10 August 2017)

Ergänzung zu aktuellem Stand TIA 14 Upd. 1
CPU 1500 + Comfort-Panel
verschachtelte Strukturen in der SPS  anlegen -> in Projektbibliothek aufnehmen -> in BB verwenden: Geht jetzt problemlos
Man muß ein bißchen aufpassen, daß bei Änderungen in darunterliegenden Strukturen in den darüberliegenden die neueste Version übernommen wird, aber ansonsten ok.


----------

